# Mammie's Babies!!



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm starting a new thread because my other one got long. This one will be pictures and updates of the babies as they grow up. 
Sorry for the crappy pics I'll have to take some in the daytime and get better ones. 
Their markings are coming in and I took a guess at sexing today. I got 4 girls 4 boys but it's very possible that I'm wrong as I've never done this before!
View attachment 128633

View attachment 128641

View attachment 128649

View attachment 128657



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! Such sweet little things! I remember when mine were that little x3!


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh!!!! Squeeee!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Before they were born I was freaked out by pictures of newborns. I had absolutely no clue what to expect and pinkies are weird looking (especially in pictures). But now that they are here I think that they are the most precious things! They are so cute its unbelievable! Pictures don't do them justice. I am obsessed with them...it's gonna be so hard letting them go.. well some of them anyway


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

They change so quickly! 
View attachment 129321



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oooo!! You've a got few hoods and some full colors too! I love babies x3


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

You have some very cute little babies there! Aren't their little face, tiny paws, and itty bitty squeaks the cutest?? I swear, when I have means to in the future, I'm going to volunteer for the local small pet rescue here and foster pregnant rats. Babies are just too cute! Best of luck with all of them, they look fat and healthy from the pictures already!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Look at those adorable patterns starting to form! Too sweet!


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Awww!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

One of the hooded girls. They are getting their peach fuzz. 
View attachment 129497


View attachment 129505

View attachment 129513



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Their coats are in! 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/13723888315/

I believe there are two fawn colored (?) - male and female
A male blue berk Rex 
A female blue berk standard
Female agouti hooded Rex
Male agouti berk/self (I can't remember his tummy right now) 
And two blue agouti hooded? Male and female. 

That's my guess at them anyway! So freaking cute! What a great variety! 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/13723896545/

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/13723896545/




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! You've got some pretty babies there!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Oh my goodness!!! You've got some pretty babies there!


Aren't they gorgeous?! A Blue rex?! Thats my dream rat!! And there's one in my oops litter!! I am beyond excited!!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

View attachment 130186


View attachment 130194


View attachment 130202

Blue Rex boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Adorable !


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

My favorite little blue rex boy. He is the snuggliest so far!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

kenzierey said:


> My favorite little blue rex boy. He is the snuggliest so far!


Oh my gosh!!! He's awesome! Are you gonna keep him? I would!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Oh my gosh!!! He's awesome! Are you gonna keep him? I would!


Yes!! Absolutely I am keeping him! he is just too cute and sweet to give up


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

They are all so cute!!!

It always amazes me how different they can look!!!!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

evander said:


> They are all so cute!!!
> 
> It always amazes me how different they can look!!!!


Yeah I was not expecting such a pretty and varied litter! I thought most would be black like mom but not a single one is! Genetics are crazy!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

When can I move them into a bigger cage and out of the nursery tub? I have a rat manor I can put them in. Right now they are 2 and a half weeks. Today they started trying mom's food and were very nibbly with everything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

It should be safe to move them into a larger cage at 4 weeks as long as they can't slip through the bars or worse get caught in them. 

Isn't it exciting? Not that I am racing out to breed my rats but I may do so again someday.

My first litter was in 2004 when I found someone on Craigslist advertising a pregnant Himalayan Dumbo free to a good home with cage and supplies. I called immediately upon reading the ad and within 2hrs they dropped her off. 4 days later she gave birth to 11 pups, 10 girls and 1 boy. Sadly about the time their eyes began to open, the boy died. (He was a runt with underdeveloped lungs according to the vet so we were amazed he lasted that long) The girls were oddly ALL dumbo...6 Himalayan & 4 Siamese. I was able to find good homes for all of them in pairs. I ended up keeping the mother, 1 Siamese and 1 Himalayan for myself.

I never knew a rat could have all dumbos as the gene is recessive. The boy did look to be standard eared but we never knew for sure by the time the little guy passed.

I have since fostered 2 other litters so if you have questions message me on here if you like.

I found a guide like this one to be VERY informative and I hope it helps you Kenzierey! ;D

http://ratguide.com/breeding/figures/birth_to_weaning_figure_4.php

P.S. I am a man but I completely melt or gush at the sight of rat pups when their eyes first open. ADORABLE!


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

AND wait till they start pop-corning in unison or they hold your fingers with their adorable ickle hands and try to suckle your fingertips.

I scrutinized everyone I adopted them to and only allowed them to go in pairs.....one couple adopted 4.

I looked in on the ones I adopted out from time to time and was constantly told how amazing their socialization and demeanor was.

Love them up as much as possible and they will be amazing pets.


----------



## ohmychunty (Apr 15, 2014)

kenzierey said:


> My favorite little blue rex boy. He is the snuggliest so far!


Wow, I have never seen a rat that looked like this! He's so little... and absolutely adorable! <3

He's a keeper. For sure.


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

ohmychunty said:


> Wow, I have never seen a rat that looked like this! He's so little... and absolutely adorable! <3
> 
> He's a keeper. For sure.


Indeed, I am totally jealous!

Now socialize that boy properly and you can have a squishy lap-rat blue rex!

Keep us in the loop with his pics or start an album here on the site!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Mattsrats said:


> AND wait till they start pop-corning in unison or they hold your fingers with their adorable ickle hands and try to suckle your fingertips.
> 
> I scrutinized everyone I adopted them to and only allowed them to go in pairs.....one couple adopted 4.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah they have been jumping around like crazy and occasionally popcorning but I havent seen em' all popcorn in unison. That would be too cute to handle. They do hold my fingers and suckle and lately they have been nibbling on me and everything else they can get there mouths on. lol. 
I have been talking to the potential adopters for quite sometime now like every other day so I am very confident about who I am giving these babies to!! But I feel as though it is gonna be near impossible for me to say goodbye to these babes though. They are all just so amazing. Still don't know how many I am gonna keep. I mean I do have room for all of them...... hahhahaha.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

ohmychunty said:


> Wow, I have never seen a rat that looked like this! He's so little... and absolutely adorable! <3
> 
> He's a keeper. For sure.


yeah he is hands down my favorite. And we just have such a special little bond already.. And its not just cause he is super cute and I favorited him because at first he really wasn't my favorite.. Not until their personalities started coming out. He is the one that always wants to be touching me and snuggling. He is the only one that will sit still in my hand and fall asleep and let me pet him and he just bruxes like crazy. It is so stinkin' cute... His rex sister, the runt of the litter is actually starting to do this too. But she still isnt nearly as snuggly as her brother.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

A couple update pics.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

The little agouti hooded rex girl
















I am having a really hard time deciding which girls to keep. I am keeping 2 of the girls and someone else is taking the other two. I definitely want to keep the blue berk. And then I really don't know who else!!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh goodness, those little rex furred babies are soo adorable! <3


----------

